# 2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Info - V10TDI Surprise!



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Dates!*

Mark your calendars for our third annual








*July 31 - August 4*
Ouray, CO 










_Modified by aircooled at 3:42 PM 7-5-2006_


----------



## pfb (Nov 28, 2005)

Very beautiful area...
Worth even a LONG drive for you out of staters.
Trails range from mild incredibly scenic tours to serious BDL trails.
Count me in!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (pfb)*

Last year was me and the mrs' first time on the rally.. and I must say... if there is one event to be part of this year..... THIS IS IT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We're in!!!


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good excuse for a midsummer road trip. gotta talk it up with some friends.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

I am happy to have any new faces!
However, you need to be prepared for the trip. We will spend about 150 miles offroad. You WILL fill your vehicle up wiht dust and dirt. We will be MILES away from the nearest tow truck/repair shop. It is probably that you will do some kind of damage to your vehicles or your wheels. You will eat up a set of stock tires, so I recommend a second or aftermarket set, preferably on 17's, but that is ultimately your choice.
This year, I am making it a requirement to carry a full size spare tire with you. Most of last years particiapants carried and fortunately none of us needed it, but I demonstrated that importance on the first year.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I hope to be able to make it on this trip. I will now have to find a full size spare after putting new Bridgestone Revo (265/70/17) yesterday. They look and ride great. 
So if anyone has a spare 17" wheel, as long as it is straight, guess it does not matter the condition, can be scraped or scratched. Would be nice if it had TPMS.
Look forward to more details.
Jonathan


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I hope I can make it this year as I just started a new job. But the event is still far enough off I think I can swing it. As for the spare tire issue I purchased a new 18" wheel off of tirerack and a new tire (Grappler), along with a hitch mounted spare tire holder. This worked out very well. Others have made or purchased roof mounted spare tire solutions which are good as well. I was going to put a winch on my egg but I will be getting a new 07 when available and did not want to do a swap. 
We shoud start now on a trail plan so we can arrange lodging asap. I will ping my dealer to see if they can provide any type of sponsership in return for say...pictures and video of there product in action.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Dates! (aircooled)*

Having made the trip the last two summers, I would really urge any and all Touareg owners to come join us. The terrain is AWESOME. We run primarily class 3 trails with some reaching class 4. You DO NOT have to be an expert 4-wheeler to join the group, but you will be pretty good by the end. I also carry a full size spare on a Bonarue hitch mount. Better tires (I run the Revo's and will go to the BFG's next tire change) are desirable, but most of us ran stock Dunlap's etc the first year with no trouble.
If you need any further inspiration, look at the pics at the website at the bottom of Aircooled's post.
You will enjoy great scenery, an adventure in 4 wheeling, great restaurants, and great comradeship with super Touareg folks.
Don't look for reasons that you cannot come....find a way to make the trip. You and your family will really enjoy it. By the way, ladies and younger folks do drive so it is not just a male macho thing.
Hope to see you in late July, Rick and Ann will be there.


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

Do I need to have air suspension to hope to do this, or will the stock steel suspension be adequate?
-Rich


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (richpike)*

Steel suspension will be fine. There are a couple of areas where you may knock bottom, but if you're careful, it shouldn't be an issue.
Several of us last year were on stock tires and wheels. You may scratch'em a bit... but that just tells the world that you use your TOUAREG for what God intended!!








I will be there with my steelie and stockers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 11:46 AM 2-26-2006_


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Awesome - thanks for the advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I have to convince my fiance (Anne) to let me take the TREG








I do have a couple other questions:
1. I have a fairly new set of Yokohama Geolandar H/T-S G052s on the TREG right now - the tread doesn't seem aggressive enough for serious offroading. Anyone have experience with these tires offroad? 
2. Where do we typically stay? Do we camp, stay at lodges, etc? I'm trying to decide if it is something Anne would want to do with me - she's not much of a camper








TIA.
-Rich


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (richpike)*

Rich, you can camp if you want, but a large majority of us choose stay in hotels/motels down there.
I PROMISE, I will get the lodging info and itinerary up soon!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (richpike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richpike* »_Awesome - thanks for the advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I have to convince my fiance (Anne) to let me take the TREG








I do have a couple other questions:
1. I have a fairly new set of Yokohama Geolandar H/T-S G052s on the TREG right now - the tread doesn't seem aggressive enough for serious offroading. Anyone have experience with these tires offroad? 
2. Where do we typically stay? Do we camp, stay at lodges, etc? I'm trying to decide if it is something Anne would want to do with me - she's not much of a camper








TIA.
-Rich

I can't speak for the tires, but the stock tires that came on TOUAREGs were able to do the rally without any fuss. If these tires have better specs than the stock tires.... you'll be good to go.
As for your fiance' --- it's really important for her to know that this is NOT A GUY's trip. This is family trip. Everyone on this trip brings their wives, girlfriends, kids and other family members and if this year's group is like last years.... you'll get to meet some great people.
You will get to see some incredible scenery and have an experience that will be with her for the rest of her life.
I don't want to oversell it... but this rally is ONE HELLUVA GOOD TIME. There are good people, there is good discussion, spectacular views, amazing wildlife, beer drinking sessions and eat sessions in the evening.
Anyone thinking about this rally and deciding NOT to show up... really miss out. 
To see some of those pictures, click on the links in "aircooled's" signature.











_Modified by TREGinginCO at 12:48 PM 2-26-2006_


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I just mapped out the trip from Arkansas to Lake City, CO. It is 12XX miles and estimated 20hr trip. Any others from South Central US planning on going? Looks like the trip will take me from Little Rock to Oklahoma City, to just inside New Mexico then north. 
I see that it is planned from Monday thru Friday. Will there be driving events every day?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

Aircooled is thinking the itinerary will be like last year.
Driving on M/T/TH/FR with a free day being on Wednesday
Me and the Mrs. really like this schedule as did others.


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Dates! (aircooled)*

Aircooled - I hope you don't mind but I posted this up in a thread on germantechnik.com here:
http://www.germantechnik.com/s...pp=25
It is towards the bottom of page 2.
-Rich


_Modified by richpike at 9:14 PM 3-7-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Dates! (richpike)*

Fine by me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Chris - I know we all love to bring the dogs for some good Treggin fun! So will the lodging you choose be pet friendly? Any issue's from last couple years? Just trying to decide if we bring the boy!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

I don't know if I will bring the dogs this year, especially is I have to make an abbreviated appearance. In any case, the Comfort Inn Ouraywas dog friendly, and walking distance to all evening events.
I'll flesh out the weeks plans this weekend so we can make those reservations now, but you should have plenty of time.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_I don't know if I will bring the dogs this year, especially is I have to make an abbreviated appearance. In any case, the Comfort Inn Ouraywas dog friendly, and walking distance to all evening events.
I'll flesh out the weeks plans this weekend so we can make those reservations now, but you should have plenty of time.


*All evening events*..... yeah... it's called drinking and getting quite the buzz on!!!!







Oh, there's some eating too!!!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

RJ. I wonder if there is drinking???







Did you mention Drinking?







Naw not drinking in the high country!


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

No offroad experience necessary??
One long haul from IL, but it sounds like it may be worth it!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Kapoosh1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kapoosh1* »_No offroad experience necessary??
One long haul from IL, but it sounds like it may be worth it!


This is a great opportunity to learn. Most of the trails aren't as challenging as you might think and by the time you run into more of the 'rough stuff' -- you'll have already cut your teeth and be fine.
Anyone nervous about that... don't be troubled. There are plenty of people there who are more than willing to help out!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

You probably have it mapped really close. If we start in Lake City again, then the best route is I-40 to US285 (west of Santa Rosa, NM), then to Sante Fe, then 285 north to Alamosa, CO, 160 west to South Fork, and 149 to Lake City. It takes us 11 hrs from Lubbock, so your timing is probably right. If by chance we start in Ouray, then you go all the way to Albuquerque, Us550 to Durango and then to Ouray.
You will see a whole lot of different country between Ark and the San Juans. I really hope you can make it. I will guarantee that the trip will be worth it.
Rick


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Kapoosh1)*

NO off-road experience is necessary!!! We cut our teeth on these trails in a rickety rental jeep almost 20 yrs ago and lived to tell about it. The trails were much rougher back then.These trails are all county roads now and are maintained to a good degree(Heck, Engineer Pass is almost a highway now). They are cleared from snow in the early summer and it would not be unusual for you to see a bulldozer up there on the Rally. 
There are even self-composting, clean restrooms along the trails although bush trips may still be necessary occasionally.
This Rally is really an opportunity to be treasured. If folks will make the effort to get there, I guarantee you will enjoy it ( and probably be back).
Rick


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

There might even be a few cigars passed around...Right RJ, Terry, Chjris, Hap???
Rick


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Kapoosh1)*

Would be a drive from Illini. My Egg would have to be prepped well. Can someone provide a list of things that would be recomendable so the car can make it off the mountain okey. I see the need for tires and wheels but what else would be recomendable.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (YllwTRB)*

The following items are the staple to any off-road adventure and should be considered mandatory.
Full spare wheel, outer diameter to match tires already on vehicle
Storage space for spare wheel (ie roof rack)
Properly rated tow/snatch strap (ie ARB 10,000kg)
D Rings for attachment of tow strap to factory recovery points or to connect to tow straps: 
Proper vehicle jack
Other items may be required to meet specific trail conditions, including winches (manual or electric), skid plates, etc.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_There might even be a few cigars passed around...Right RJ, Terry, Chjris, Hap???
Rick

Um... a few or many more!!!


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (YllwTRB)*

My trail bag includes:
Jumper cables ( I also have a portable power pack battery)
Tow strap
some rope and bungees
Gloves
Basic tools
Shovel (Army folding)
a GOOD jack
several 4x4 blocks for chocking or jack positioning
an X tire tool
Duct tape
Plug-in air compressor(even though the Treg has one)
Full-size spare on a bonarue hitch mount
plus anything else that will make you feel secure.
I do have to tell you that except for the air compressor, I have never needed any of this, yet...
We generally eat lunch on the trail so plan picnic stuff
We all hope to see you in the San Juans.
Rick


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_There might even be a few cigars passed around...Right RJ, Terry, Chjris, Hap???
Rick

And don't forget the Fat Tires!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Here is my trail list. Pretty much like the others:
Full Size Spare tire. Fits in the Thule Evolution
First Aid Kit
Gloves
Rags or towels
Quart of Oil. 
I use the compress on the Treg if needed
Additional tools like a hammer, screwdrivers, tape, wrenches
Tow straps. I need to buy some new ones for this year.
Berr , Cigars and a new travel Mix for the CD Player! This is gonna be cool!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Sheez.... what kind of off-roaders are you people?!?!?!?!
You keep forgetting one major component.... THE BEER COOLER!


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*So is this a strictly TOUAREG rally?*

or is a close relation allowed?


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Hey I said BEER Actually I misspelled it and say Berr! See I am drinking already! And YES I will bring a BEER COOLER !


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: So is this a strictly TOUAREG rally? (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_or is a close relation allowed?

Eric...Have you been shopping at Barrier again?

_Modified by I8ABUG at 6:50 PM 3-10-2006_


_Modified by I8ABUG at 9:12 AM 3-11-2006_


----------



## bobholthaus (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: So is this a strictly TOUAREG rally? (I8ABUG)*

Are you guys going to create an email distro list so that we newbies don't miss any updates? How about an Evite (www.evite.com) that we could add our names to in case we want to get the updates? Great communication tool for a gathering like this and to be updated. Thanks.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: So is this a strictly TOUAREG rally? (bobholthaus)*

We have an email (and discussion) list already setup.
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/touaregrally/
However, I do post all important info pertaining to this event in three places:
Yahoo Groups
ClubTouareg
VWVortex
If you want updates, I suggest subscribing to any of these three sources to notify you by email.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: So is this a strictly TOUAREG rally? (aircooled)*

Just joined your Yahoo group. Cool !


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: So is this a strictly TOUAREG rally? (RvDUB)*

Approved!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Dates! (aircooled)*

Interested Parties and Rally Participants,
I am going to publish the rally schedule very soon so you can make hotel reservations in the appropriate towns. I am waiting to clarify one detail before I do this. I will likely have the final itinerary to you by this weekend.
Thanks,
Chris Hammock


----------



## yoyo14 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: So is this a strictly TOUAREG rally? (I8ABUG)*

Do you know if there is a rally in the east coast?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: So is this a strictly TOUAREG rally? (yoyo14)*

Typically, there is an easy coast rally during the changing of the leaves in the fall, but it is an onroad event only. If I were closer I would go, as I'd love to meet the east coast group in person. Bravocharile and Spockcat (and possibly others) host this rally, so contact them for more info, or keep your eyes peeled for an announcement later this summer.


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Just remember fellow treggers, that there's a great Brew Pub / Resturant that my son Eric owns called Kannah Creek Brewery in Grand Junction, right across the street from Mesa State College. Great selection of beers and super food.
Ask for Eric, display your Touareg and you get a beer on me! Eric is keeping the tab!
http://www.kannahcreekbrewingco.com 
Have fun!
Tom


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (grizzfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grizzfan* »_Just remember fellow treggers, that there's a great Brew Pub / Resturant that my son Eric owns called Kannah Creek Brewery in Grand Junction, right across the street from Mesa State College. Great selection of beers and super food.
Ask for Eric, display your Touareg and you get a beer on me! Eric is keeping the tab!
http://www.kannahcreekbrewingco.com 
Have fun!
Tom

Shameless... just shameless!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Yeah, but the beer wasn't and neither was the food. It will be my new stop for lunch or dinner as I head west!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like we are close to getting the final itinery. My treg is ready and so am I. Looks like I may have to re-charge my humidor with some good gars...maybe even some cubans. Anyway my brother lives in Grand Junction and if there is any interest...it may be a good spot for a bbq either prior or after the rally. Oh, and bring extra beer because TREGinginCO can put it away.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, sorry about the delay. Since my leg break, nothing has been moving fast, including my thoughts. Something about good pain killers, and all that jazz. Now my life is overrun between OB appointment with my wife and orthopedic appointment for my leg.
In any case, I'll this thing published if it kills me!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Is there an official number of people/tregs yet?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

No. We have had more interest than the past years, but I would estimate 8-10 again. Still, even if four show up, it is a GREAT time. We would just run the trails differently.
The good news is that there don't appear to be any official events in Ouray or Lake City that coincide with our trip, not like last years Jeep Jamboree and KTM rallies. We should see fewer organized large groups up on top.
If anyone does want to officially announce their intent to join, now is the time. It will help pump up our numbers a little bit and get some new faces in the mix.
Who I expect to join us this year:
TREGingCO
I8ABUG - Really want to be there, may have work conflict
ORTTAUQ - If he get his V8 fixed, and find his V10
TBROADBENT
RICKANNS - Would only miss if hell froze over
HAPSTER
AIRCOOLED - Myself, IF my leg heals fast enough
MOUNTAINLORD - Says he really want to come, has vacation set aside for trip

and possible others that I'm not remembering right now. None of those people have a firm confirmation yet.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
Who I expect to join us this year:
TREGingCO
I8ABUG - Really want to be there, may have work conflict
ORTTAUQ - If he get his V8 fixed, and find his V10
TBROADBENT
RICKANNS - Would only miss if hell froze over
HAPSTER
AIRCOOLED - Myself, IF my leg heals fast enough
MOUNTAINLORD - Says he really want to come, has vacation set aside for trip


OHHHHH DUDE You left Out Mr. and Mrs *RVDUB*







HOW RUDE!!!!! Dawn and i will be joining the rally this year!!!

_Modified by RvDUB at 1:33 PM 4-26-2006_

_Modified by RvDUB at 1:34 PM 4-26-2006_










_Modified by RvDUB at 1:34 PM 4-26-2006_


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

You can probably count Me and Mrs. Hatter in. I'm just wondering how our 4 & 1.5 year olds will handle the trip from So. Cal.
Will anyone else be taking little ones?
Also, what's a good transportable jack short of bringing my huge floor jack? I was thinking about one of those air-bag jacks (if I can get one imported to the states that is).








Any advise would be helpful.
tMH

_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 9:53 PM 5-11-2006_


_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 9:54 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

We will be happy to have you! I will be posting the FINAL FINAL FINAL itinerary probably tomorrow, so we can get hotels and campsites booked.
Orttauq usually brings his daughter. I'll be a daddy by then, but I'm unsure if my wife will be coming with our little one month old daughter or not.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Just saw your edit. You can get the airbag jacks domestically. I think ARB sells one.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

Air
Bring the wife and baby. I'm sure my wife will like someone to change diapers with!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

Where in CA are you comming from? I am in San Diego area and will be going. Maybe we should hook up for the trip to CO. I have a small jack that I will be bringing and anyone in the group is welcome to use it. For sure bring the kids but for the diper changes you are on your own.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

I can't wait for this trip.... this is gonna be fun!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

BUMP a BUMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*DATES!!!!*

To change this up a little this year, we will move our event base to Ouray for this year and see how it goes. The exact trail listing might change from what is outlined below but that can be figured out literally the night before. I am going to try and figure out a time to get to Andy's in Lake City, maybe for a late group lunch. We will keep the break day on Wednesday, allowing our attendees to explore the area as they see fit. The dates below make up the event. If you are going to attend the entire event, plan for FIVE nights if you plan to leave after the trail ride on Friday or SIX if you will leave on Saturday morning.
If anyone needs a recommendation on a hotel, just ask!

*Sunday, July 30 -* Arrive in Ouray - no trails planned - group dinner
*Monday, July 31 -* Lower Engineer, Animas Forks, Cinnamon Pass, American Basin, 
Cinnamon Pass -or- Corkscrew (up), Hurricane Pass, California Pass, Animas Forks, 
Cinnamon Pass, American Basin to Cinnamon Pass. (all day)
*Tuesday, Aug 1 -* Silverton to Stoney Pass (all day)
*Wednesday, Aug 2 -* (Break) Go explore Durango or Telluride areas for the day, overnight 
in Ouray - possible trail runs in Silverton area??
*Thursday, Aug 3 -* Imogene Pass, Telluride, Ophir Pass (all day)
*Friday, Aug 4th -* Yankee Boy Basin (including upper basin if open), Governor's Basin (if open) - END OF EVENT. Come back next year









_Modified by aircooled at 7:24 PM 5-12-2006_


_Modified by aircooled at 7:25 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: DATES!!!! (aircooled)*

Mrs. TREGinginCO and I stayed at the Ouray Chalet Inn last year.... loved it. Clean rooms, comfortable beds and showers that don't lack for water pressure or water for that matter!!!
I'm going to call on Monday to see if they can give us some kind of a discount!!!! I'll post more when I know more.








OURAY CHALET INN (within stumbling distance to the beer garden







)
http://www.ouraychaletinn.com/html/home.html

_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:52 PM 5-12-2006_


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:56 PM 5-12-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: DATES!!!! (TREGinginCO)*

And another thing... there are several hotels that accept pets as well!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: DATES!!!! (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
Sunday, July 30 - Arrive in Ouray - no trails planned - group dinner
Monday, July 31 - Lower Engineer, Animas Forks, Cinnamon Pass, American Basin, 
Cinnamon Pass -or- Corkscrew (up), Hurricane Pass, California Pass, Animas Forks, 
Cinnamon Pass, American Basin to Cinnamon Pass. (all day)
Tuesday, Aug 1 - Silverton to Stoney Pass (all day)
Wednesday, Aug 2 - (Break) Go explore Durango or Telluride areas for the day, overnight 
in Ouray - possible trail runs in Silverton area??
Thursday, Aug 3 - Imogene Pass, Telluride, Ophir Pass (all day)
Friday, Aug 4th - Yankee Boy Basin (including upper basin if open), Governor's Basin (if open 

No Black Bear? ;-)
Seriously, looks like a great itinerary. You run some epic trails and see world-class scenery with that itinerary...



_Modified by pfb2 at 5:24 AM 5-13-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: DATES!!!! (pfb2)*

No, I think I'd want to run Black Bear in a jeep first. I'm interested in doing the trail, just not with about $700,000 worth of vehicles following me.








I'm looking forward to Stoney Pass. Of course, we'll have to reach the top of the pass and turn around if we ever expect to make it back to Ouray in any decent amount of time.
All in all, it will be a GREAT trip!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*LODGING*

RJ (TREGingCO) enjoyed his stay at the Ouray Chalet Inn. It is centrally located.
http://www.ouraycolorado.com/chalet
Others have stayed at the Box Canyon Lodge and Hot Springs with no complaints. It is only a few blocks from the downtown action (and most importantly, downhill from the biergarten








http://www.ouraycolorado.com/box
If you are bringing pets, you can stay and the Ouray Comfort Inn: http://www.ouraycolorado.com/comfort . It was a basic hotel setting, but clean, cheap and two blocks away from everything.

*A rather extensive list of lodging options can be found here.*
http://www.ouraycolorado.com/Lodging
I will warn you, some of the lodging options are found on the north side of town and separated from the evening action. We found it easier to make sure we were located near downtown and within walking (or stumbling) distance of everything.

I can easily tell you where NOT to stay; The Riverside Inn. The rooms were small and cramped and right next to the gas station.
If you need more suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: LODGING (aircooled)*

BUMP!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: LODGING (aircooled)*

So for this year we stay in one town the entire time? Just want to make sure....I can't remember what hote me and Norma stayed in last year but is was at the end of town just across the street from the beer garden (nice and handy). Can't wait.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: LODGING (tbroadbent)*

10-4, all in Ouray!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

Well baring any unforeseen circumstances, TheMadHatter Clan will be showing up. We booked 7/31 - 8/5 at the Ouray Chalet (we wanted the stay at the Box Canyon w/ crib rental, but they were booked up). I just hope I can cram everything we need into (and on top of) the Treg, now that I have to take the littlest' playard.








This trip is going to cost a few thousand to do (with gas and new equipment I have to buy).







However, I can't wait.
BTW, if you haven't booked yet, do so QUICKLY. Rooms are going.
Garry


_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 4:57 PM 5-15-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

Besides, Box Canyon Lodge, where else did you look? Was it a particular night that was full?

Thanks!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

*URGENT:*
If you're interested in staying at the Ouray Chalet Inn... things are booking up fast. 
Colorado State University has a hiking group at the Inn that week... taking up 20 of their 27 rooms.
If you're wanting to stay there, call Laura right away and let her know you're with the TOUAREG Off-Road group that R.J. O'Connor mentioned. It may be tight getting you booked, but she says she will do everything she can.
The # is: 800-924-2538.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Besides, Box Canyon Lodge, where else did you look? Was it a particular night that was full?

Box Canyon was booked for the 3rd & 4th. We inquired at a couple of other places, but we require an in-room frig for our 1.5 year old. So our options are limited. I'm glad the "Chalet" has free Wi-Fi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Box Canyon Lodge, 5 rooms avail for nights of the 30th, 31st, 1st ONLY. 
(800) 327-5080
Comfort Inn
1 avail Non Smoking, 2 queens $107.10/night
No pet friendly room on the 30th, but 2 pet rooms available for the rest of the nights.
(800) 438-5713


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

So Air
What's the weather like for a Colorado Summer? Is it like a So. Calif Winter?








I just want an idea on how to pack, clothing-wize.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

Weather is somewhere between cold and hot. Before you ask, let me explain. Ouray averages a high of around 75 in early August, and a low of around 52. Telluride is about the same, with Durango warmer. Add elevation and wind at the top of some of these passes, and it can easily reach into the low 40's or upper 30's, or it may be 65 degrees. It literally could snow at anytime. Also, it usually starts getting rainy in August, so foul weather gear is advised.
Standard Colorado dress is in layers. Usually, I wear shorts and a t-shirt all day, and keep a change of jeans and dry shoes in the vehicle. My wife usually wears jeans and a t-shirt. We both keep a fleece and windbreaker/rain jacket with me at all time. I usually keep an addition fleece or long sleeve shirt with me for bad weather days.
Here is the Ouray weather average page:
http://www.wunderground.com/NO...ds=on


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Still hoping to work something out so that my wife and I can attend. You have such beautiful country there.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

We would definitely love to have you guys and hope you can make it! Just show her the pictures of Ouray:








They don't call it the 'Switzerland of America' for nothing.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Chalet rooms gone!! I will be trying the Antlers Inn....which is where we stayed last year....owners there are great people. Chris I will let you know when confirmed.
Antlers Motel
Rates: $78-130
Units: 15
Seasons: Summer 
Phone: (970) 325-4589 
Physical: 407 Main, Ouray, CO, 81427
Mailing: PO Box 545, Ouray, CO, 81427


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Good to know! I'm making the rounds calling people right now.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Terry,
IM me your phone number... I may be able to help you out!!!

R.J.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

For both the last rally's, we have stayed at the Antlers Motel which is right across the street from the Beer Garden. These accommodations are small and quaint but clean and ok by us. We have stayed there many times and the owners know us well. Terry also stayed there last year. 
We cannot get an answer on the phone yet as the owners have not arrived for the season . We will keep trying and advise when we get ahold of them.
Rick


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Thanks Rick!! I am all hooked up with hotel for the entire week. I have a cigar with your name on it. I cannot wait. It is looking like Norma, and Laura are going to make the trip as well.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

All Set FINALLY AFTER HAP TOOK MY PLACE!!! Remind me to tell you something...







We are staying one night at the Rivers Edge Motel and the rest of the week in a house! It is tough finding places left for dogs but i did find some additional homes if you guys are interested. It's about th esame price as the motels AND you get a whole house!
if your interested Call Priscilla Shermon of Ouray Realty & Investment. Tell Rob sent you! Her number is 800.711.9697 and the website is http://www.ourayrealty.com which has all the listings. Make sure to call her to discuss dates since the website is a day or two behind actually business days.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

ATTENTION LADIES!!!!! My wife Dawn may be planning on going to the Wyndham Golden Door Peaks SPA in Telluride one day during the week! Trust me this place is awesome ! Let me know if you ladies or guys are interested and we will make some plans.
Here is the website if you wanna take a look! 
http://www.goldendoorspa.com/p...=home :


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

Reading these posts, I'm starting to have a bad feeling.
PLEASE tell me I'm not the ONLY person bringing a wife and KIDS (and pets don't count).








Garry


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

Mad,
TBroadbent is bringing his daughter, she's a teenager. Andy from Seattle has kids with him. "Orttauq" has a child. We all bring our wives. This may be an off-roading adventure, but it's a family event first and foremost.
Don't worry... this will be an experience that will be with them for life. They'll have a blast. Plus, most of us act like kids!!!










_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:19 AM 5-17-2006_


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Thanks Rick!! I am all hooked up with hotel for the entire week. I have a cigar with your name on it. I cannot wait. It is looking like Norma, and Laura are going to make the trip as well.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

Yup...As RJ said there are wives and kids in attendance. I don't bring my Kids, but my Sister and Niece came along last year.
Not quite sure who will be in attendance with me this year, but everyone will feel welcome. It is a great bunch of people! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

It sounds like everyone has got their lodging squared away. It also sounds like we have three houses to party at.






















My wife and I are still figuring out what we are going to do regarding the baby. Obviously, we are not going to take a one month old baby out on the trail, but I need to make sure my wife is conformable even driving to Ouray. In any case, I will be there to part or all of the trip. Exactly how well I will be able to get around due to my ankle injury will be determined before the trip, but I'll work through it!
So far, it looks like we have the following joining us. Starting with the usual (in no particular order):
Myself, ORTTAUQ, I8ABUG, RICKANNS, HAPSTER, TREGINGINCO, TBROADBENT, and BEAUTEBEAUTIE.
I would like to welcome the following to this years event:
MADHATTER, MOUNTAIN LORD, GRIDGE, and RVDUB!
That should make the total to around 29 people and 12 vehicles. This is going to be a GREAT trip!
If anyone else is sitting on the fence about this trip, now is the time to make a decision. Lodging is quickly booking up, but there is always more room on the trail.
I don't have my PM turned on, but please use the email link in my signature to contact me directly if you need more information about this trip and want to talk about joining.


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Well having read this entire thread it makes me want to go for sure. My Treg is on its way to Durango as I write this. We will be out their later this week for a week and again in the last week of June and first week of July.
I am now checking flights for the last week of July and the first week of August.
As you may recall I took off the 19's and put on 17's at the dealer for this new home for the Treg, with the Dunlops. The only thing I don't have is a spare wheel and roof rack for it and doubt I could get it done in time for the rally because of the limited time there. The 19's are in storage and for sale in FL.
Not having been to Ouray or any of the trails I wonder if a modest first time wouldn't be right for us. Are any one of the scenic trail days modest enough for a one day drive to join all of you? I can bring a booster battery, battery tender and cooler and stuff. I wonder if I could pick up a spare wheel and tire in Durango for the Treg?
My treg is a V8 with air suspension, it came with the convenience package and has On-Star which can come in handy in emergencies out of cell phone range.
Aircooled, hope your ankle heals in time for the trip, look forward to meeting you to discuss astronomy. Done a little of that myself as well as landscape photography and birds. That Ouray area is why we bought in Durango. 
We met a couple through this board who lives only a few miles from us here in FL, we had dinner a couple of weeks ago and found we had a lot in common, a Treg, a Durango wagon and a House in the same neighborhood in Durango, CO for petes sake and he is very interested in the off roading with you guys too. His house in Fl is for sale and they will be moving permanently to Durango when sold. He may not have his Treg out there in time for the rally but would in the future. I'm thinking about inviting him if he can get away because my spouse may want to pass the first time.
So, my main question is could I participate for one or two days without the spare wheel and tire?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Soft Roader)*

Come on along... the more the merrier.
As for the spare, check Ebay... that's where I bought my spare --- at a good price.
Some of the trails are a little bumpy and didn't even come close to the full abilities of the TOUAREG.
With that said, there's been a year of weather and that can always change the personality of the trails.
Come on along!!!!


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I just checked Ebay and a refinished wheel was $145 and like new $175. So I went to Tire Rack and they have brand new ones on close out for $138. Well I ordered one with TPMS option and the matching Dunlop oem tire for less than $300 plus shipping. It's done.
I'll order a sensor separately.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Soft Roader)*

Well done!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Softroader, I would like to invite you for the entire trip, not just for the "easy" trails. If you start with us at the beginning of the trip, you will see some amazing scenery on some relatively easy roads on the 'Alpine Loop'. The trail base is nothing that a stock 4x4 (or even a two wheel drive with just a small amount of ground clearance) couldn't easily do. There will be a few steep climbs, and there are certainly a few roads with sharp drop offs on one side, but those roads are not really technical, just breathtaking and fun! As TREGingCO mentioned, they trails do weather and are different year to year, but local road crews do perform maintenance to the more heavily traveled roads to try and keep the experience consistent. In any area that you do not feel comfortable for any reason, you will be with a group of experienced drivers that can teach you how to drive over an obstacle slowly and safely by guiding you.
By buying your spare tire, you are guaranteeing yourself many safe off-road adventures while you live in the Durango area. If you are into photography, hiking or exploring, you will find yourself exploring the smaller back roads seeking out new trailheads or a glimpse of the endless scenery. World class off-roading is only miles away from your front door! Why not start your adventures with an experienced group and learn how to properly use your vehicles off-road prowess!
I highly recommend purchasing the following book for anyone attending this rally. Charles A. Wells' book "Guide to Colorado Backroads & 4-Wheel Drive Trails" clearly outlines each trail we will be traveling on our trip during the duration of the rally. Each trail has a thorough description of the conditions, GPS waypoints, as well as milage and time estimates.
If you would like to discuss the trail situation further, please feel free to email me your telephone number. My email address is located in my profile.
If you had to choose a day or two to join us and were concerned about your trail handling ability, I would recommend Day 1 (Monday), Day 2, and Day 5 (Friday). If you joined us for Day 1 or Day 5, I would recommend that you choose lodging in Ouray for the night before. Durango to Ouray is about a 2 to 2 1/2 hours drive in one direction, and we will be hitting the trails early. You can easily depart the group for a return trip to Durango anywhere from the Animas Forks area. A maintained dirt road will take your from Animas Forks to Hwy 550 in Silverton in about 1/2 hour.
If your friends want to join us, they are welcome as well. If they don't want to ride along, they can rent a Jeep in Ouray. However, they have to stay in the back of the group if they go with that option.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

By the end of the trip you will be an experienced offroader!! My 16 year old daughter drove many of the more difficult trails.


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Well I bought the book you recommended. I know that will come in handy for many years ahead.
Now it's on to airfares and lodging.


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok the deed is done. Booked air and lodging will check in on the 30th of July at the Chalet for the first three days.
Thanks for all your help and advice everyone.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Soft Roader)*

Excellent.... look forward to meeting you!!!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Soft Roader)*

Plus, the other advantage of going with experienced off roaders is you learn more and more about your Treg. Here are just a few things you will learn. Plus, make sure you bring a Motorola 2 way and we can all talk and help each other out.
1. When to be in LOW RANGE, You WILL need to know this








2. When to Lock your center and rear diff. 
3. Tire placement. Where to put the rocks and where to put the tires.
4. When to turn ESP off !! Learned this the hard way








5. When to use the standard off road suspension level and the XTRA suspension level.
6. How to read the weather when you are in the mountains.
7. What gear you should be in for the situation you are in. The Tiptronic comes in VERY handy !
Just a few thoughts anyone else please jump in!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Where exactly the best location is for the coldest beer in town at the end of the day!!!















(sorry, little off topic







)


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Someone....designated driver for RJ please !


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_By the end of the trip you will be an experienced offroader!! My 16 year old daughter drove many of the more difficult trails.

I remember how 'non interested' she appeared in the event during the first day, but the look on her face once she got behind the wheel was classic. It really helped get her involved in the trip, and I'm glad to see she is coming this year. The question is whether *you* will be allowed to drive this year?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Soft Roader)*

Softroader, glad to hear you are making the plunge!!! I can guarantee this event will become the highlight of the summer!

_Quote, originally posted by *Soft Roader* »_Aircooled, hope your ankle heals in time for the trip, look forward to meeting you to discuss astronomy. Done a little of that myself as well as landscape photography and birds. That Ouray area is why we bought in Durango.

Thanks for the good words. I have graduated to a walking cast, which should be off by next week!!!!!!! My ankle will be a little weak, but if I can start PT early, I should be able to bring it up towards new soon enough.
As for photography, I'd like to see if we can make a trip UP somewhere to catch the sunset over the San Juan's, and MAYBE a twilight trip up to Yankee Boy Basin in the moonlight.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Sounds like the laptop should come along to program the Six Light Salute into the participants needing to come off the hill with needed extra light!!


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

WOW! I am really getting stoked! With Dow and Softroader, that should get us to 14.....Looks like I will need a wider lens for the group picture AND a new spot....We might have to work out something up on Oh Point on Engineer Pass?? We will have to do 2 circles for lunch in Animas Forks!! -or- maybe we can move up to that old mine where we lunched on the last day last year?
Welcome to all who are joining the group for the first time. I truly think you are in for a treat in your life.
I really hope the 07 is here by then, but will hhave to wait and see.
Rick


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
As for photography, I'd like to see if we can make a trip UP somewhere to catch the sunset over the San Juan's, and MAYBE a twilight trip up to Yankee Boy Basin in the moonlight.


Sunsets are so hard, I dial down the kelvins to cool and induce the blues take several shots before and after sunset and with a little photoshop you might get a great photo. Of course a tripod is a must. The ideal is to get a good exposure of the foreground and then the sky in two exposures and knit them together. Photography is a work in progress for me I guess that's why I love so much.
For this trip though; my focus will be on staying on all fours.


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_WOW! I am really getting stoked! With Dow and Softroader, that should get us to 14.....Looks like I will need a wider lens for the group picture AND a new spot....We might have to work out something up on Oh Point on Engineer Pass?? We will have to do 2 circles for lunch in Animas Forks!! -or- maybe we can move up to that old mine where we lunched on the last day last year?
Welcome to all who are joining the group for the first time. I truly think you are in for a treat in your life.
I really hope the 07 is here by then, but will hhave to wait and see.
Rick 
 I'll bring my Nikon 12-24Dx lens, just right for wides without distortion, although I know your just kidding.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I have been toying with the idea of taking my quad, but it may be more trouble than its worth. It's hard for me to be a passenger but if I had my quad I could always be driving something!! I would have to re-jet my carb but could scout the trails ahead for the group.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Well, if you bring it, there are plenty of people who have rented homes so it would appear there's a "storage" place if you needed.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Ya, we can store it at our place for only a 12 pack of COLD BEER a day! Right RJ?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

If I do bring it are there others that have helmets that would want to ride as well? A 12 pack is prety hi price...how about a 6 pack and a cigar?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

I won't ride due to my ankle injury. It does sound like fun though!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Well , OK I guess a six pack each AND a box of *COHIBA's* will do















Anyway, I bet we could statsh it at our house if need be. Not sure if there is a garage or not but we can figure something out.

_Modified by RvDUB at 1:26 PM 5-26-2006_


_Modified by RvDUB at 1:26 PM 5-26-2006_


----------



## mineralfarmer (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Dates! (aircooled)*

We are Touraeg owners in Ouray. Let us know how to register and if we can be of help providing local support. (I have a tire changer and balancer in my garage if anyone encounters a flat!) WE can scout out the roads quickly on our dirt bikes as needed.


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Dates! (mineralfarmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mineralfarmer* »_We are Touraeg owners in Ouray. 

We're in Durango, where do you get your T. serviced?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Dates! (mineralfarmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mineralfarmer* »_We are Touraeg owners in Ouray. Let us know how to register and if we can be of help providing local support. (I have a tire changer and balancer in my garage if anyone encounters a flat!) WE can scout out the roads quickly on our dirt bikes as needed.

SUPERB!!!!! It's good to have a set of eyes on the ground.
In answer to VW service, the closest VW dealership in Colorado is in Glenwood Springs.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Dates! (TREGinginCO)*

Sounds like local support is online too








Back from Panamericana and working on final commitments with work. We are about 90% positive to show, and will be comming from the Austin Texas area and bringing our travel trailer. Convoy from Texas do I hear working?


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

It's getting close is everyone ready!! I know I am ready for some wheeling, beer, and great company....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

You know it!!!!


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

The Dows are still on the fence







If we can get it sold and get out of CT by July 17th, we'll be there. If we have any delays getting out'a here, we might not.









_Modified by Eric Dow at 11:43 AM 6-20-2006_


_Modified by Eric Dow at 9:08 PM 6-20-2006_


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Ready to rock and roll!!!! just got to get a jack an a couple straps and BEER!!!!


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Look like my plans may allow me to attend. I will have to come alone as my wife will not be able to make it.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

Glad to hear it! I'll be in touch regarding lodging, as I need to look back into it. It will be tight, but I'm sure that there is a room SOMEWHERE in Ouray that can be had.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

For everyone else, the 3rd Annual Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally is about one month away. Personally, I can wait to get down there for a soak in the hot springs. It should be good for my leg.








We are working on a few 'surprises' again for this year. Stay tuned for details. I will also send out more information regarding dinners. Since we have two houses that we can stage a base of operation out of this year, we will probably double up on a few home cooked meals and help cut down on the restaurant costs. If anyone has any meal suggestions, please pass them along.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

BTW, we are at about 32 people (including children and young adults) confirmed, 14 vehicles.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

*HERE'S A TEASER --- *
Our good, good, good, good, good, good friends at Volkswagen of America have something for us at this year's rally. 
Those of you at last year's rally had the chance to check out a European V6TDI... but before you get too excited --- this "something" I'm talking about isn't an oil burner. 
While I'm at it... I want to express a HUGE amount of appreciation to the gang (and you know who you are) at Volkswagen of America that I get talk with every now and again. You're a great bunch of people and it's a pleasure to get to talk with you.








One day... I'm coming to Auburn Hills to share a few














with ya (and I may bring friends







!!!)
_Modified by TREGinginCO at 7:58 PM 6-28-2006_


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 8:04 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_*HERE'S A TEASER --- *
... but before you get too excited --- this "something" I'm talking about isn't an oil burner. 

Cool.







The debut of the Hybrid Touareg appears at a VWVortex Touareg GTG!
Too bad it's not a diesel hybrid.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Glad to hear it! I'll be in touch regarding lodging, as I need to look back into it. It will be tight, but I'm sure that there is a room SOMEWHERE in Ouray that can be had.

I was able to get a room at the Ouray Chalet Inn. Is this where most folks are staying? They said they did not have a VW or Touareg Group rate, but got a good AAA rate. It sounded like I might have got the last room in the INN.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

It is with great remorse that the Dows will NOT be at this years rallye. More details will follow as they develope.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*

Jonathan, glad to hear you found something. I haven't had a chance to look yet.
Eric, sorry to hear that you won't be able to attend. You know where we will be next year. I'll contact you if/when we end in the Austin/San Antonio area to visit my wife's family. Maybe we can find some trails to run.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_*HERE'S A TEASER --- *
Our good, good, good, good, good, good friends at Volkswagen of America have something for us at this year's rally.
...
While I'm at it... I want to express a HUGE amount of appreciation to the gang (and you know who you are) at Volkswagen of America that I get talk with every now and again. You're a great bunch of people and it's a pleasure to get to talk with you.








One day... I'm coming to Auburn Hills to share a few














with ya (and I may bring friends







!!!)

Whole heatedly seconded!!! Thank you Volkswagen for participating again this year. We promise to take LOTS of pictures.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey I can surly find the makings for a good carne asada, and my wonderfull wife can make some home made salsa. Hum the beans may be a challange....but if someone has a house I can brew up a fresh batch.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, we'll talk BBQ and dinner over on the chat list, but we will do some group meals for those that want to participate.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

BUMP, we are under one month away from this event !!! 27 days and counting. Still need to get my off road tires mounted.
Oh, and here is our official event logo, courtesy of my wife, Christina:










_Modified by aircooled at 3:56 PM 7-5-2006_


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Now will this COOl logo be placed on T-SHirts oand / or stickers for the T-Reg's...


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_
I was able to get a room at the Ouray Chalet Inn. Is this where most folks are staying? They said they did not have a VW or Touareg Group rate, but got a good AAA rate. It sounded like I might have got the last room in the INN. 

If anyone needs this room, let me know in the next few days and we can arrange to have it transferred to you, I think it is a 1 bed queen room with shower only. 
My boss rained on my parade and I will not be able to make it this year. I am just sick about it. Hopefully I'll make it next year.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

Stickers would be cool.
We could logo up some "things"


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

I hear your pain Jon. Totally hear your pain








LOGO looks great! I expect to see no less than 5 TDI's there next year guys, so start saving your pennies now!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

Sorry to hear about it. Hold onto your room for as long as you can. I'm going to try and see if I can get someone to fill your spot.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*

I would have one IF VW dealers were interested in selling me one!
Any dealers out there want to sell me one? I have called all over Cal and of course checked with local delaers and all I get is


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Eric, what are you still looking for? A V8 or V10? Have you called Chris MacDonald at Gebhardt?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Bump
3 weeks and counting!!!!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey I tried to get an 07 for the trip but will have to wait. The good news is that the 04 is running great!! I went up a small trail by my house and had to drop it into low to get up steep hill with really loose dirt. Then the trail was so narrow I had to do a 50 point turn to get turned arround. Hey I am ready!!


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote »_You keep for forgetting one major component.... THE BEER COOLER!








 
Well guys and gals, even though I am abandoning the Touareg family my offer for a *free beer *







still stands. If you are going through Grand Junction, CO just look for the outfit at this link:
http://www.kannahcreekbrewingco.com
Drive your Treg into the lot and ask for my son Eric, who is one of the owners. They even have growlers!
Sorry for this blatant commercialism, but just want you all to have a great time!








Tom


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (grizzfan)*

It appears some of us may be going through GJ this year.... so tell your son to be ready!!!!


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 4:31 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_It appears some of us may be going through GJ this year.... so tell you son to be ready!!!!

I just did!!
Tom


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (grizzfan)*

Tell him to be there this time.







JK.
When I drove out to Moab, it did grab a coupla growlers for the road. Great beer!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (grizzfan)*

You have a deal as I will be going through Grand Junction. My brother lives there with his wife and wee boy. I will be stopping by to see the little critter. I will surly have to stop by....
let me know your cell and we can hook up!!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Come on give us a hint!! Is it anything like the great V6TDI that Len Hunt and VW gave us last year?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_Come on give us a hint!! Is it anything like the great V6TDI that Len Hunt and VW gave us last year?

Just sent you a PM with phone info.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

How long should we drag this out?


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

What ever it is will we ALL get to use it? Not just smell it?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

*HERE'S THE BIG NEWS FOR THIS YEAR'S RALLY*
Our good, good, good, good, good friends at Volkswagen of America have agreed to send us not one... but TWO TOUAREGs to showcase on this year's rally.








1: We will be bringing a *2007 3.6 FSIV6*. This is the one with 276hp.
2: We will also be bringing a *new V10TDI*. The V10TDI will not be released to the public until September 1st, so if you're coming to the rally -- you get to sample all the greatness of this vehicle before anyone else.








If you are a rally participant --- you will get a chance to spend some time behind the wheel of these vehicles.








Good times --- see you all at the end of the month!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 12:49 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*









Run free cats! Out of that bag!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

That's it...ok I am not going...I was expecting at least a vw Thing!! member those?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Sorry....








This baby's not up to the task!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

bump


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I am offering to pony up for a full carne asada meal if someone can pony up for the facilities...one of u with the houses. Anyway imagine coming back off the dusty trail and scarfing down on the best carne asada you ever had, along with homemade salsa, beans, and if you are real nice to Norma maybe homemade tortillas!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

oooooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I hate to say it, but I will not be making it to Lake City or the Rally this year







. Just too much going on at work right now. The construction business is booming, which is good, but we can't find enough people to manage all of the Projects, which isn't so good. So if anyone is looking for a job in Construction Management, let me know!
I will miss the Rally, the great bunch of people, the camaraderie, the cars, the scenery, the beer and the food.
Trying to be an optimist here though. Missing the rally will probably save me some money.....about $ 70k! My Dealer has been prodding me to order a V10, and if I drove one at the rally it would probably make me get out the checkbook.








Anyway, I hope you guys have a great time, and try to post during the Rally so I can see what is going on and feel even worse than I do now.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

We'll miss ya Andy!!! We'll keep you updated.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

Andy, sorry to hear that you won't be able to make it this year, but based on our previous conversations, I had a feeling that you might not make it. You will be missed. Will Janet be coming out this year?
In any case, you can experience the event vicariously though a new blog that I have setup on my website. I will post up a collection on the days best pictures and hopefully a few minutes of video every day.
http://avalonsystems.net/blog/
Stay in touch and hope to see you on next years rally. If we can make a Moab trip in the fall, you should consider coming!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

*VERY SPECIAL THANKS*
Well everyone, it appears we have the major "stuff" buttoned up.
VW, as you know, is graciously sending us two vehicles, the V10TDI and the new 3.6 V6FSI.
I would now also like to thank *SUNCOR ENERGY* in Denver, Colorado for being a part of this year's event. As many of you know, the V10TDI that will be released in September needs Ultra Low Sulphur Diesel for maximum clean-running operation.
*SUNCOR ENERGY* owns two refineries in Denver and just started producing ULSD toward the end of last month. The SUNCOR people have agreed to supply us with the ULSD needed for the rally and additional events that we plan to take the V10TDI. SUNCOR brands its fuel IN Colorado as Phillips 66.
So, to everyone at *SUNCOR ENERGY*... Thank You Very Much!!!


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 12:59 PM 7-17-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

RJ, this is fantastic news! Hopefully, we will be able to extend our 'test' range around Colorado without having to worry much about fuel!
Thank you Suncor!


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (aircooled)*

THIS IS AWESOME!!! Well, the news I wasn't speaking of keep the Dows from going is now public at work. I'm leaving CT Wednesday for Austin, not on vacation, but moving. I'm leaving my emloyement as a Director of Operations at SBS to start a new career hopefully in the alternative energy field in Austin. So we won't be able to make the trip








The good news is I've now been on the cover of the local paper twice for the Panamericana2006 rallye, and had several conversations with local biodiesel producers. I've also had some conversations with a Post and Beam home builder up here that wants to expand into the South and wants some solar power options engineered into their homes plans. So, screw the IT business, I'm going Green, but not for the sake of the trees, but for a living








See you all at Next Year's rallye, where I hope to be playing a role as a TDI guy


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey lets give Chris and RJ a big THANKYOU for their efforts on this years 06 Touareg Rally!! Hey I am ready to drive the new V6 and the V10TDI.
BTW: I will be leaving on Fri. the 28th and staying in Grand Junction the 28th/29th. If anyone will be in GJ at that time I could host a BBQ at my brothers house....or we could just have a beer at the brewery.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Great work guys!!!!!!! This should be a fantastic trip!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*

Good for you Eric! It takes some balls to switch careers like that, I hope it goes well for you. And if you'd like to share how you did it, and how it works out for you, I'd be very interested in hearing about it. I'm starting to get tired (somewhat) of my software development career, and alternative energy just seems like a great up and coming field, as long as the big players don't shut out the small guys.
IM or Email me, if you feel like sharing - I suspect the discussion would be off-topic for this forum.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

*RALLY VEHICLE UPDATE:* (vehicle confirmed today)
The V10TDI that we will be bringing is one of these. We will have the winning TOUAREG of the Pike Peak International Hill Climb Race. I'm not sure if it will be the #1, #2 or #3 vehicle... but you'll all get to see it!!


















_Modified by TREGinginCO at 3:30 PM 7-19-2006_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Better be on your best driving behavior. That is definitely a ticket magnet!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I would rather have the Dakar vehicle but I am not complaining.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

All, please let me know if you are interested in a 2006 t-shirt with the logo that Chris and his wife created for this years rally? Information needed would be:
Quantity and Sizes needed.
I can get the t-shirts in several colors but think that a grey color would be the best.
It may be better to communicate via email rather than take up space on the board.
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, we would take two grey t-shirts in a large!


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

If anyone needs a room, please let me know by next week. I will cancel the room sometime next week.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_If anyone needs a room, please let me know by next week. I will cancel the room sometime next week.

Talk to Aircooled... he has something in the works.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

Jonathan, still waiting to hear from our fellow in Mississippi. Thanks for holding on to the room, and I hope we can make the swap soon!


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Jonathan, still waiting to hear from our fellow in Mississippi. Thanks for holding on to the room, and I hope we can make the swap soon!

Just let me know.....


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

I will ASAP!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

All touareg Rally offroaders;
On Monday I will be providing a full Carne Asada diner at one of the house locations after our travels. What I need to know is a total head count so I know how much meat etc. to prepare. 
Thanks


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, here is our current head count:
26 Adults, 3 children, 1 infant, 13 vehicles (the vehicles won't eat much).
This number may grow by two additional people before the event happens. I'll let you know.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I am not sure on how big our house is but we will find out Monday afternoon! You are welcome to use our place. I am sure that RJ, Kay and Dawn will not mind!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_All touareg Rally offroaders;
On Monday I will be providing a full Carne Asada diner at one of the house locations after our travels. What I need to know is a total head count so I know how much meat etc. to prepare. 
Thanks

Can your Carne Asade ALSO include CHICKEN Asade?!?! my wife is not a fan of Red meat. Not that she has anything against cows, or folks that like read meat. She just does not like the taste. There might be a few others that may enjoy chicken as well. But I look forward to your Carne! 

_Modified by RvDUB at 9:00 PM 7-22-2006_


_Modified by RvDUB at 9:00 PM 7-22-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Great line from what movie???

*"He doesn't eat meat."
"What do you mean he don't eat meat... okay, I make lamb"*
Guess the movie!!!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

*MY BIG FAT GREEK WEDDING* 2002


_Modified by RvDUB at 9:21 PM 7-22-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

That was too easy!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Great idea!! I usually make both chicken and care...and I have perfected my chicken asada so I will make both chicken and beef. Sorry I cannot bring myself to make tofu asada so you vegan's are on your own. Although you can fill up on the beans, rice, quacAmole and chips/salsa.
Oh yea and Beer!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_I am not sure on how big our house is but we will find out Monday afternoon! You are welcome to use our place. I am sure that RJ, Kay and Dawn will not mind!









I am bringing my small grill just in case there is not one at the houses and anyone is welcome to use it. We will plan on bbq at RvDUBs houes on monday, and perhaps another get together at other houses later in the week.
Can not wait!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, Rick had mentioned that he was going to bring up some fresh tamales from Texas, would they fit in with you meal plan?
Also, there is an increasing possibility that I will have to bring a trailer with diesel fuel, so I can strap down my full size grill and bring it along, as well as several large coolers. We have a grill at our house, but who knows if it works well or not. I'll know more early this week, hopefully before you hit the road for Grand Junction.
So meal plan looks like this thus far:
Sunday night, gathering at Hap and Chris' house (NW corner of 6th Ave and 2nd St). Fare will be burgers, chicken, brats beans, potato salad and assorted beers.
Monday night, gathering at Rob and RJ's house (location still unknown). Fare will be Terry's carne/pollo asadas.
Any other takers? We should plan at least one other night. Seating 30 of us in one restaurant will be completely impossible in Ouray and bring back visions stuffing in last year at Buen Tiempo, and that was a much smaller group.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

I will find out tomorrow if our rental has a grill or not. We will not know all the details about the house till Monday afternoon. But we welcome your expert grilling and cooking!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

*Guess who has PK duty on Monday !*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

*First VWoA TOUAREG has arrived.*
The 2007 V6FSI showed up at my doorstep this morning (2 1/2 days early). Pictures coming soon.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_*First VWoA TOUAREG has arrived.*
The 2007 V6FSI showed up at my doorstep this morning (2 1/2 days early). Pictures coming soon.

Who drives this vehicle, I know everyone will get a chance but are you leaving your Treg and driving this one as your main ride and what about the V10, who's going to drive this one?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

Aircooled and myself will be primarily driving the V6FSI and the V10TDI (alternating). We are making sure both of these vehicles get plenty of attention from people. The V10TDI will get all kinds of attention


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Some pictures from this evening!!
















































One noticeable change for 2007... VW is apparently painting the exhaust resonator flat black --- good move!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I think everyone wants to see the engine compartment and hear about the power differences between the 3.2 and the 3.6. 
As for the V10 getting a lot of attention, I haven;t found that to be true in CT. I guess the conservative Yankees don't really notice or care.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I should clarify... the 'Race TOUAREG' will get a lot of attention.
As for differences in the engine... I don't have a plate yet so I only took the vehicle down to the end of the my street.
The exhaust note is much beefier... that's for sure.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I'll get a good video and audio comparison of the 3.2 and 3.6 once I get to meet up with RJ.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
RJ, does this V6 have the keyless start?


_Modified by aircooled at 11:32 PM 7-23-2006_


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Terry, Rick had mentioned that he was going to bring up some fresh tamales from Texas, would they fit in with you meal plan?
Also, there is an increasing possibility that I will have to bring a trailer with diesel fuel, so I can strap down my full size grill and bring it along, as well as several large coolers. We have a grill at our house, but who knows if it works well or not. I'll know more early this week, hopefully before you hit the road for Grand Junction.
So meal plan looks like this thus far:
Sunday night, gathering at Hap and Chris' house (NW corner of 6th Ave and 2nd St). Fare will be burgers, chicken, brats beans, potato salad and assorted beers.
Monday night, gathering at Rob and RJ's house (location still unknown). Fare will be Terry's carne/pollo asadas.
Any other takers? We should plan at least one other night. Seating 30 of us in one restaurant will be completely impossible in Ouray and bring back visions stuffing in last year at Buen Tiempo, and that was a much smaller group.

YES on the fresh tamales from Texas!! That will fill out a really great meal. Everyone start packing.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Good deal! I'll let him know!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Since RJ and I will not get the keys to our house till Monday evening I would like to move the Carne and Polo Asade night till Tuesday or Wednesday. I just want to make sure we get moved in and things are ready for eveyone to come over. Plus, if there are any problems with the place we can deal with it early and not be rushing around before eveyone shows up.
*and the beer needs a couple days to chill*










_Modified by RvDUB at 8:26 AM 7-24-2006_


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

No problem, whatever day works best....Tuesday would be fine....We now have Canre & Chicken Asada plus Tamales for a Mexican diner night. We will have to have Margaritas (sp?) and Corona's to fill out the bill. Are cuban cigars close enough to be called mexican?
Warm up those engines!!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Awesome! Plus, if we need to get more plates or silverware we can pick it up!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Guys let's keep the rest of the dinner planning chat to the email list. I don't want to bury the car chat going on here.
PS - Rob, let's talk tonight about supplies at the Audi R10 event.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I think the FOOD and BEER discussions are just as important as the CAR discussions LOL


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

The Race TOUAREG has arrived... and it is one COOOOOOOOOOOOL looking truck.
*It is this vehicle*








I will be taking pictures soon... so stand by!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

*Now for the pictures of the actual vehicle... so people don't think I'm full of hooey!!!*


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

OK.....I'm jealous RJ !
Nice....very nice !


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I hope you and Chris have been doing some flexibility training


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

At least I'm out of my cast now!


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

id love to see a group photo of your three tregs! that race touareg is sweet! does the v10 have tags (have you driven it on the road yet)?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

The V10 does have manufacturers tags on it, so it is street legal and has already been driven by RJ. I'm waiting for my turn, but I also get to spend 10 hours driving it to and from the event. I hope that seat is very comfortable as hear it is not adjustable and is bolted to the floor.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Thank goodness for the power adjustable steering column. You will probably want to use the comfort setting off road, as most of the Sparco's padding is in the bolsters


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

Yes, they said to look out for the turn signal lever and not bust it off with your leg when getting in.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_... I hope that seat is very comfortable as hear it is not adjustable and is bolted to the floor.

Throw a sheepskin pelt on it, nature's best! It will make a huge difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Activate the comfort feature so the steering wheel automatically retracts when the ignition is switched off, if it has not been disabled with the seat removal; it will give you a bit more wiggle room.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ross06TouaregV8* »_id love to see a group photo of your three tregs! that race touareg is sweet! does the v10 have tags (have you driven it on the road yet)?

It's got a Michigan plate... and yes I have.








The V10TDI is sooooooooooo damn impressive!!!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_Activate the comfort feature so the steering wheel automatically retracts when the ignition is switched off, if it has not been disabled with the seat removal; it will give you a bit more wiggle room.









*
And Stop Complaining...LOL







*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

The steering wheel is not adjustable.
Aircooled will very likely fit in the seat much better than I do


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_I hope you and Chris have been doing some flexibility training









No kidding!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

You guys will just drive it out... once I am in the TDI you won't get me out.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

After you crawl in, that could be quite true


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Where are you guys going to get ULSD for the V10...have you been given any instructions....do you have to purchase the fuel or is this all a part of the package?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

There is a refinery here in town that has agreed to supply the ULSD. We're ironing out logistics right now.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I think everyone wants to see the engine compartment and hear about the power differences between the 3.2 and the 3.6. 


I think this is the new 3.6:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

I'm hoping to get pictures of the engine soon...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I'm hoping to get pictures of the engine soon... 

7 pages and no pictures yet?? How can we really believe you have the 3.6?







Everyone should be on YOUR case.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

BUMP
I have more t-shirts for those who have not ordered yet. PM or email me.
Is everybody ready?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, we are getting ready. We are in a major time crunch on this end. I'm picking up MY Touareg from its service visit in Boulder, so I have yet to swap tires, install the roof rack etc. I pick up the V10 Race Touareg tonight from RJ, but it needs to go in for a quick A/C fix again to my dealership in Boulder, another 100 mile round trip drive. In addition, we still need to pickup a trailer and all of our diesel fuel, AND do our group grocery shopping at Sam's Club and other goodies.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

But you will look fantastic driving up in the R/T!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

You know it! I've been working on my stretching. I'm just worried that I'll burn through our fuel allotment.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Chris, give me a call. I might be able to free up a little time for you.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Chris, I here you...but it will be worth the effort.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

I'm having a bit of a dilemma, and hopefully someone can give me some advice.
I'm going to use a hitch-mounted spare tire carrier for the trip up (then the spare will go into basket for trail runs), but I'm trying to figure out what to do about the visibility of my license plate. I was thinking about just zip-tying it to the spare's rim, but was concerned about it possibly needing to be illuminated. Does a rear plate NEED to have a light?
Your thoughts would be helpful, and see you guys on Monday!
tMH


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

I don't think I would sweat it. Terry (tbroadbent) and Rick (Rickanns) both have hitch mounted tire carriers and haven't had a problem, to my knowledge.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Well Rick has the Bonarue setup, which has a license plate holder attached (nice setup, but TOO pricey).








I may just leave it as is (let the tire cover the plate), and let the chips fall where they may. I may just have to jimmy-rig it up en-route.








tMH


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

The cops probably won't give you any crap about it... especially with all the "stuff" hanging off the back end. I see those bike carriers around all the time with plates covered up. People like to haul their bikes around in this state!!!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea, don't worry about it I did not even think of that until I read your post. If your really worried about just print out your license plate number on a piece of paper and attach it to your rim.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I am leaving tommorrow and will be in Grand Junction tommorrow nite and Sat. nite. Will be in Oury on Sunday afternoon. Will post cell phone number on the yahoo site if anyone wants to contact me.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, have a safe trip! Will be be in Ouray sometime saturday night. Our house in Ouray is on 6th Ave and 2nd st, across from the Matterhorn Motel. If you need to call us, try my cell phone: 720.235.7667


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Man this beast is hard to get in and out of.








And the lap harness was too short....


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (06DeepBlack)*

Chris, lookin' good!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

As we are busy preparing to leave, I wanted to remind everyone that they can follow along with us all week in my Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally Blog. I will be posting pictures every day, and I will endeavor to post 2-3 minutes of Quicktime MP4 video a day. If you would like to be notified of changes and additions to the blog, you can subscribe to the RSS feed using your favorite RSS reader (like Firefox) here: Touareg Rally Blog RSS
In the meantime, here is a picture that I have taken of the Pikes Peak Race Touareg above Denver last night. This is a FANTASTIC vehicle to drive. I am now completely envious of you V10 owners, like Spockcat.








At some point, I'll have to take some video of how HARD it is to get into this Touareg with the roll cage and the racing seat. Chris Mac/06DeepBlack (in the yellow shirt pictured in the above) got stuck trying to get out. It made for a few comical moments as he kept trying to contort his body to squeeze out.










_Modified by aircooled at 9:33 AM 7-28-2006_


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Wish they would offer that Blue color in the US.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Tregger)*

The blue is very in your face and maybe just a little too blue, but it is all in the stickers and wrap. The actual vehicle color under the wrap is black.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I assume he means this color:


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

OK, time for some video goodness of the V10!!!!

Car-cam mount on the windshield, mic *under the hood*. I didn't leave my neighboorhood, so I couldn't fully wrap it up, but I do get on it. Realize the some of the shots are at 8000ft and heading uphill, so accel is not quite as fast. The underhood mic really captures the engine and turbo sounds!!!!
V10 TDI Pikes Peak Test Video 6.2MB
You will need Quicktime 7 to view. I am working on installing a MPEG1 encoder to make the videos more universal in the future.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Oh man... I can't wait to get this rally started.
The video quality is really good... this is gonna rock!
R.J.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

That is Super Suweet!!!!!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

*THE WORK WEEK IS OVER..... IT'S RALLY TIME!!!*















See all of you in Ouray on Sunday!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

172 gallons of ultra low sulphur diesel ($536!!!!) are loaded in the trailer. Race T is fueled, and ready to go!
We leave in the AM with the V10 and our own V8.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Make sure you guys check out the suspension - Sway Bars - on the Pikes Peak V10 to see what diameter they have running front and rear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

Besides the roll cage, the racing seat with 5 point harness and no other seats in the vehicle, it is supposed to be completely stock. That said, this thing corners better than my V8, and I'm sure the 255/55/18 Nitto tires aren't the reason. My dealership service manager took a quick spin around the block in it on Thursday, and he commented that it felt faster that a V10.
Who knows. I'll try to get under there and check those bars.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Besides the roll cage, the racing seat with 5 point harness and no other seats in the vehicle, it is supposed to be completely stock. That said, this thing corners better than my V8, and I'm sure the 255/55/18 Nitto tires aren't the reason. My dealership service manager took a quick spin around the block in it on Thursday, and he commented that it felt faster that a V10.
Who knows. I'll try to get under there and check those bars.

It could be that it is lighter than the stock vehicle and so is a bit faster. When you look at the sway bars look for a color dot on them to see if they are coded the way we know.
A quick Vag-Com check of the control modules and coding would also be a wise idea


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
A quick Vag-Com check of the control modules and coding would also be a wise idea









Already been there.







I just haven't posted it up yet ad will do so after the rally.
I doubt this vehicle is any lighter. Weight savings from removing the seat is probably negated by the stout roll cage that is installed. It is like a pipe factory in there. I'll try to get some good pictures of the inside so I can show you what I mean.
Alright, enough posting for me. Time to get this baby packed on on the road. My butt is going to hurt after 5+ hours in that tight racing seat.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
.... My butt is going to hurt after 5+ hours in that tight racing seat.









I told you to get a sheepskin pelt and it will really solve any seat issues. In fact, you could pick up one at Costco... I use sheepskin on the normal issue seats and for our long trips driving out to Colorado they are a blessing. I can drive 18 hours using the sheepskins...plus the wick the moisture away from your body and keep you comfy.








Wish I was there...maybe next year...BTW - my wife was at our place in Frisco a couple of weeks ago which now has a clear view of Lake Dillon...all the pine trees have been killed by the damn beetle...it will be interesting to compare photos from last year and see how much the land is changing due to these bad bugs! Very sad, I hope they don't destroy the ski resorts...any update from your local perspective would be interesting.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

The Nitto's made a HUGE diffrence in my V8 over the stock Conti's in handling and corning. I would say they help!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (V10)*

If you want to know about the damn beetles call the environmentalist! THEY are the ones that are pushing the state to NOT use pesticides’ since it will kill other bugs???







Whatever!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

The beetle kill in the mountains is stunning to witness. But like RVDUB said --- the enviromentalists are really to blame for this issue. They aren't allowing spraying and don't even mention cutting this stuff down. I guess a devastating fire is more important!!








As for that roll cage.... WOW!! That thing is meaty!!


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Since aircooled does have the air suspension ( sorry for the mix-up, but one of the two doesn't. I take it maybe TREGinginCO is the one without it ) I am retracting my comments.


_Modified by PFitto at 3:24 PM 7-29-2006_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (PFitto)*

He has the air suspension on his V-8, as he did on his previous V-6.


----------



## AFC (Aug 16, 2004)

Are Touareg owners from Mexico welcome to the rally ?


----------



## WestBound (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (AFC)*

I love the wood trim + roll cage look -- definitely jealous of all of you that will get the chance to drive the 'rally treg' Would love to hear driving impressions after a few hours off-road. Have fun, wish I could be there!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (AFC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AFC* »_Are Touareg owners from Mexico welcome to the rally ?









Everybody's welcome... lodging may be a bit tough by now!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

We made it to Ouray. Averaged about 19 MPG, the fuel light went on as I pulled into town. More later, I'm tired and my butt hurts.








Oh, ANYONE is welcome to join us in the rally. I doubt there are any rooms left in Ouray, and the town seems to be pretty busy. You can try looking for rooms in Ridgeway, about 10 miles away. Come on up! I'll buy the first round!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

We will be leaving this afternoon from GJ and should be in Ouray this afternoon. Chris have a cold one ready for me!! I will call you when we arrive. 
All Touareg owners are welcome....and we have somne spanish speaking people in the group so come and join us. I am sure we can find a place for you to stay. My cell phone number in case you need assistance with finding something: 858 205-4191
The meat is on ice and itching for the bbq.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

We're here!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The V10TDI looks great and the V6FSI handled the Colorado Mountains like a champ... more details on that as the week progresses.


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 7:44 AM 7-31-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

WTF, you guys are supposed to be sleeping over there. We leave promptly at 9:15!!!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Rally Blog is updated!
http://avalonsystems.net/blog/


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

We just got back! What a great day! Pics and video soon.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Rally Blog is updated for Monday! Pics and video in the blog!
http://avalonsystems.net/blog/


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Rally Blog is updated for Monday! Pics and video in the blog!
http://avalonsystems.net/blog/

Video link is broken








And fixed! Thanks.


_Modified by henna gaijin at 8:50 AM 8-1-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Thanks and sorry. Should be fixed now!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Blog is updated!
http://avalonsystems.net/blog/
We are having a great time here in beautiful Ouray, Colorado!
The V10 Race Touareg is getting a TON of looks on the trail. I'm sure the other 11 vehicles surrounding it has something to do with that as well.
I have been stopped several time with Jeeper's asking about the RT and asking is that was the same one that blew by them on Pikes Peak. It's hard to keep a straight face when I tell them 'yes'!
If you are wondering why I'm here on Vortex and blogging instead of on the trail, it is because I messed up something in my leg sometime during the trail drive on Monday. I'll be back out again soon! 
Check out the blog!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

We've been having a great time. The weather has really been a mixed bag. Sun, clouds, rain, winds, hail and wee bit 'o snow!!!








The V10TDI R/T is performing beautifully and the 2007 V6FSI finally puts the V6 TOUAREG where it should have been when it launched. This new engine is right on the money.
Here are a couple of photos. You can also track events daily on the rally blog.... http://www.avalonsystems.net/blog








































*2007 V6FSI w/our rally sticker*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Thursday was quite the day. Imogene Pass was a mess and was difficult after Monday's massive mudslides did a huge amount of damage to various parts of the trail. We did get thru it without much fuss. Here are a few pix!!!
The day started with Mrs. RVDub hosing off the R/T. There was so much gunk on the thing you couldn't see the color anymore.
















*Madhatter On Imogene Pass*
























*2007 V6FSI Climbing Imogene*








*V6FSI Taking A Swim*

_Modified by TREGinginCO at 8:06 PM 8-3-2006_


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 8:06 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I need to see if I can get a group of us from SLC, UT to come over and join you guys next year. Looks like it would be a lot of fun. I guess I got a year to find a spare wheel/tire. Is anyone on or tried the Nokian WR's on your little expedition? That is what I currently have on my Treg now and would probably have on when I come over. Just curious as to how they would fair on trails.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Those tires would do just fine. We would love to have you along. BTW I have a few Touareg Rally T-Shirts left if anyone wants one. The price is $12
Cheers


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Hey Terry...Have a large left?
e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

We made it back in only 7 hours. Not too bad with a 7 week old baby and two vehicles, one with trailer. Driving that V10 sure is nice. The passing power is stunning and it pulls even the steepest mountain passes with the greatest of ease! They just need to fix that racing seat.








More later, sleep will come early tonight.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Great trip!!!! WOW! Thanks to to Aircooled and TREGinginCO for making this possible. Mrs. RvDUB and I had a great time and will surely be there next year! I will be posting some pics soon!. After I get the Treg's cleaned up!
P.S. I think Fernando will be joing us as well next year

















_Modified by TREGinginCO at 8:38 PM 8-6-2006_


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

I second RvDUB's statement... It was GREAT! The wife and I already miss Colorado (even with all the rain).







We just got back to sOCal tonight (we stopped over in Vegas, and visited with the in-laws). I'm definitely looking forward to next year.
Thank you Chris, R.J. and everyone else who made this Rally happen (you know who you are). You all really made the wife and I feel welcome, and showed us a GREAT time.
Hopefully next year TheMadHatter family will stay in the bottom level of Casa de Fernando!








Later
tMH


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

When will the blog be updated?
No updates since August 2.
Thanks


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Henna, I'm working on it. I ended up only being out on the trail Day 1 and Day 5, with 2-4 at the house with the wife and two month old nursing my bad foot or a complete lack of sleep from the little one. Other have taken TONS of pictures, I just need to get them them online and narrate them. More soon, I promise!!!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Yo Chris
How do you want me to send you my video and pics? I can do a DVD-R for the pics (yes, I have that many & they are in RAW format).







As for the video, I can send a DV tape (that way it can stay in original compression).
Let me know... you should have my email & phone number.
Later, and hope to see you next year.
Garry


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

Garry, you can create yourself an account on my website to upload all of your pictures:
http://avalonsystems.net/gallery2/
It would probably be best not to upload your RAW pictures, but large size and quality JPEG would be fantastic.
As for video, we want your raw video in an uncompressed form. DV format always works, MPEG2 DVD would be fine as well. I don't have a server that is fast enough to upload video to yet, so I would consider just mailing a DVD or two to me. Email me for my address.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (aircooled)*

REALLY sorry to hear about your foot Chris, FYI, I broke my wrist the week before my first born entered the world, so I feel your pain bro








Hope all is settling down now, and looking forward to some pics and videos.
Eric


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_You keep forgetting one major component.... THE BEER COOLER!









Ohhh c'mon - this is basic! No need to mention


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_OK, time for some video goodness of the V10!!!!

Car-cam mount on the windshield, mic *under the hood*. I didn't leave my neighboorhood, so I couldn't fully wrap it up, but I do get on it. Realize the some of the shots are at 8000ft and heading uphill, so accel is not quite as fast. The underhood mic really captures the engine and turbo sounds!!!!
V10 TDI Pikes Peak Test Video 6.2MB
You will need Quicktime 7 to view. I am working on installing a MPEG1 encoder to make the videos more universal in the future.

can you please make mpeg1 i really wanna see the vid














tia


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

Sounds like it was a blast. Sorry I couldn't make it but we had way to much stuff going on. Next year for sure though.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

It was a COMPLETE blast again this year, and I'm SO SO SO SO sorry that I don't have a write up or even organized pictures yet. I guess that is what an 8 week old baby will do to a guy.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Take time off now, next years rally is planned for July 23-27!!!!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Take time off now, next years rally is planned for July 23-27!!!!

Oh, I plan on it. Already told the wife we're going. This year was bad because we were originally supposed to be in Germany, then that fell through but we were smack in the middle of escrow on a new house.
I WILL be there next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I have cast the dates in concrete as well. I can't just take it watching the rally on Vortex and not being there in person.








I am all over it next year...at this rate I may throw in the towel and move to Colorado permanently.
I really need a Vacation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

NefariousVW, and I8ABUG glad to here you will be joining us next year...and we missed I8ABUG this year. Nefarious arn't you in San Diego? If so we should get together for some local rides.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

My wife loves Colorado and we need a nice "mountain pass" vacation next year.
Count me in.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_NefariousVW, and I8ABUG glad to here you will be joining us next year...and we missed I8ABUG this year. Nefarious arn't you in San Diego? If so we should get together for some local rides. 

Yup..


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

that v10 tdi sounds mean!


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

speakin of which, hows the power on the v10 tdi? is it fast? i gotta test drive one someday!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

The v10 really is amazing. I drove it for about 60 miles one day and my wife drove it over Imogene pass on another day! It has more Torque then my V8 and you hit 110mph without any effort. 
It makes more more excited about the v6 TDI when it graces our shores one day! Very power, clean, and no smoke !


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Hey RvDUB
Ya know, that's the only thing I regret about the Colorado Rally. Is that I never got a chance to drive to drive the Blue Beast. Such as life.
Hope to see you and the little woman next year dude.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

TMH,
I did not realize that you did NOT drive the Blue Beast! Sorry man! You will get first dibbs on the mystery ride the RJ and Chris get us next year


----------

